# Help, Don't know what to do



## paulmni (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey All,

So I applied for permanent residency on December 22nd (had to resubmit due to missing English exam original app was October 11th ). I noticed my credit card was billed the $550 on January 11th. Still not heard so much as a peep from the government.

Problem is my work permit is up on April 20th which is rapidly approaching.

If I call in to ask, can they help at all? Will this delay the application even further. Is it going to be my luck and I won't get permanent residency in time.

Don't want to go back to Belfast, it sucks!

Any Input Will Be Awesome!

Paul


----------



## ralphdzegniuk (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Paul,
I'm an immigration & refugee lawyer located in downtown Toronto.
What kind of an application are we talking about here? I'm assuming Skilled Worker application submitted to CPCNS? If so, the average processing time there right now is about 4 months. So, you probably won't hear from them until late April (given your filing date of Dec. 22). There's no discretion or "expedited processing" so there's no point in calling or faxing. 

You may have to extend your WP (if possible, I'm not sure what type of WP you have... if it's SWAP or WHP then it may not be possible to extend it, but if it was issued pursuant to a LMO then yes, you can apply for LMO extension and then actual WP). Or, if you don't want to go back, at the very least, you may have to change your status to visitor through CPCV if you really don't want to go back to Belfast.

Feel free if you have any questions or concerns,

regards,

Ralph Dzegniuk, Barrister & Solicitor (B.A., L.L.B.)
[Contact info removed by moderator - a link can be placed in your signature]


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ralphdzegniuk said:


> Hi Paul,
> I'm an immigration & refugee lawyer located in downtown Toronto.
> What kind of an application are we talking about here? I'm assuming Skilled Worker application submitted to CPCNS? If so, the average processing time there right now is about 4 months. So, you probably won't hear from them until late April (given your filing date of Dec. 22). There's no discretion or "expedited processing" so there's no point in calling or faxing.
> 
> ...


It is not my intent to attempt to upstage this poster as he is obviously an expert on Immigration law. However I was of the understanding that if your PR visa application is in process then it automatically extends your existing temporary visa until a decision is forthcoming. If I am incorrect then I apologize.


----------



## ralphdzegniuk (Mar 7, 2011)

that's incorrect. if you have a TEMPORARY application of any sort in process then that indeed gives you so-called "implied status" in the meantime (until decision time). However, the same does not apply to PR applications.

regards,


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

ralphdzegniuk said:


> that's incorrect. if you have a TEMPORARY application of any sort in process then that indeed gives you so-called "implied status" in the meantime (until decision time). However, the same does not apply to PR applications.
> 
> regards,


I concur with Ralph. My husband is trying to sponsor me from within Canada as his spouse but I have to be here legally as a visitor before he can do that. I was told by immigration Canada that if I apply for a renewal to my vistor visa AND submit my PR application too I can still be kicked out of the country and have my PR application thrown out if I am denied my temporary visa.


----------

